# 40 ft Coach I converted into a motor home



## 92220 (May 1, 2005)

I have a national kitchen distribution company supplying the U.K. homes and as a result only have limited spare time, but I have managed to converted a 1979, 40ft, 12 tonne Plaxton Supreme Volvo coach into a motor home.

If any one is converting a bus, van or coach I may be able to or offer advice on electrical supplies and feeds, wiring, water feeds, pumps and wastes. I can even recommend kitchens units that would suit and how to lower them to suit the conversion fitter. Please feel free to email me for assistance with the kitchen, Shower, toilet, licence, insurance required or any aspect of my 2 year project.

I have enjoyed converting it and enjoyed the education of the necessary driving licence required. I have a web page but do not want it propagated over the internet so if you would like to see the construction, trials and tribulations please email me for the link needed to see the site.

We supply U.K. homes with beautiful kitchens and small orders and planning assistance is available with advice from myself. I only hope I can help, Small orders can be sent by courier and brochures on request at www.sskd.co.uk/selffit.htm

My pals enjoy staying over but not as much as their children as I can park on parents land with animals and the country side to play in. I do travel at weekends and the size is an issue coming in at over 12 tonnes. Finding some where to park is tough but the trade off is four full size bunks, double bedroom, shower, toilet, kitchen, and seating for 6 with ample room for special events and kit.

Andy 
Felixstowe.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Very interesting Prockie, what sort of engine have you in the beast, Gardener, Bedford,Ford,Cummins, Volvo,Scania, Leyland? 
Did you have any floor rot? Is it an underfloor engine or a front mounted? I suppose the origional kit was a 57 seater, quite rare for the year except the bedford VAL type Tri Axle. Sounds a interesting conversion.
Regards Malc


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,
An interesting project.

Have a look at the coach conversion at this link.

http://www.terrawind.com/

brez.


----------



## 92220 (May 1, 2005)

*Conversion*

Cheers Malc, It's a Volvo. When touring around looking for the rig I was advised to get a Volvo. It's an FL10 laying on its side, so parts are easy to get hold of as there are loads of Volvo FL lorries still running up and down the roads with this lump in them (They are commonly known as "Wendy Houses" because they are only small cabs !)

It is a centre mounted engine and a nightmare if the starter or clutch gets a problem as the laminate kitchen floor will have to come up. It is a large bus at 12 tonnes but had ample space. It is off to Woodbridge for a few beers this Friday night then used as forward control in Tunstall Forest this weekend for "Raynet" providing safety radio comms' covering a cycle ride and long walk.

All good fun and well worth the grief and effort.


----------

